# Memory Lane - Long Lost Pals



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

This is a long shot,


Wonder if anyone sailed with or knew a sparks named MacDonald, took second class pmg from Glasgow Wireless college '47/48. 
Small VERY young looking had been piloting Mosquitoes in Burma during the fracas but had to produce ID every time he went into a pub.. Extremely nice fellow.

Tommy MacKray, same era, same college, played rugby every saturday and was usually on crutches every monday. Had the disconcerting trick when walking along a street of suddenly with no warning jumping up and doing a forward summersalt and continuing his stride on landing.

Peter Prance, same era was my main pal, we hiked all over Scotland, climbed most of the mountains and caused a great deal of disruption in Paris.

Last saw him in Montreal when he was going home to get married to Connie Marshal in the early fifties. I lost track of him, he ended up teaching at Bristol. Probably dead by now but would like to hear of his wife or two daughters.

I somehow doubt if I anyone can help me go back to the past, but it may just prove a usefull thread for others. 

de chas


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Charles, Peter Prance has indeed unfortunately crossed the bar. I remember him well well from when I went to Brunel for my MED in the early 70's. I hope someone can put you in touch with his family.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*reply*



Tony Selman said:


> Charles, Peter Prance has indeed unfortunately crossed the bar. I remember him well well from when I went to Brunel for my MED in the early 70's. I hope someone can put you in touch with his family.


Thanks, would appear I am outliving them all. Last old shipmate I tried to contact was Dr Alec Chalmers who was my buddy on the City of Paris, he lived in Bearsden and when | phoned two years ago his wife replied, "You just missed him" I asked when he would be back and she said, "He died ten days ago". Talk about grim humour....

de chas


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony Selman said:


> Charles, Peter Prance has indeed unfortunately crossed the bar. I remember him well well from when I went to Brunel for my MED in the early 70's. I hope someone can put you in touch with his family.


I'm very to hear that Peter Prance has crossed the bar, I also remember him well from Brunel whilst getting my MED.

Mike


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Another long shot. I'm trying to find out what happened to R/O Bob Petch.
He was 2/R/O with me on RMS Amazon. He came from East London and both him and the chief were both ex AEI. He was at sea all during the war. Nice bloke . Probably a silent key by now!.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Also sorry to hear of the passing of Peter Prance - my abiding memory is of him predicting the questions for our CGLI Mathematics 'C' exam at Brunel Tech and getting them totally wrong....I think only 2 of the class passed that particular exam. He apologised profusely......

Clever chap but his blackboard presentation of differentiation/integration had to be seen to be believed.


----------

